
Pg on exploding accelerator offers - danshapiro
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/321657682761232384
======
jcr
What exactly is an "exploding accelerator offer"?

It it is a time-limited offer, what prevents other accelerators from directing
YC acceptance?

And if I put on my tin foil hat tight enough to cut off the circulation to my
limited brain, then wouldn't a fake exploding offer tilt the odds in favor of
the YC applicant?

